# Sigma APO 70-200 f/2.8 EX AF Zoom Lens???



## pmad (May 9, 2008)

What do you think about this Sigma APO 70-200 f/2.8 EX AF Zoom Lens*.*Is it good for sport photography?



Edit :::The lens is Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8 DG HSM II Macro Zoom Lens for Nikon


----------



## Snyder (May 9, 2008)

It would work but personally I would get the Nikkor 70-200.


----------



## pmad (May 9, 2008)

I prefer  nikkor 70-200 vr too,but is about $1700,compare with $700 Sigma.Or is better to save some money for nikkor 70-200 vr.


----------



## Snyder (May 9, 2008)

Its all about your budget, remember you get what you pay for. There is a reason why its more exspensive... quality.


----------



## pmad (May 9, 2008)

yes,I think you are right.Maybe I'll try to get nikkor 70-200 vr.
Thanks )


----------



## Shibby! (May 9, 2008)

You don't need Nikkor or "L" glass to have good results.

If you can't afford it, and don't need it, don't get it.  You'll do perfectly fine with the Sigma.  If you read reviews it comes out being a pretty good deal for the money.


----------



## Kenny32 (May 9, 2008)

I use it with a D50 for Minor League baseball...you can see some of my shots on my website... http://kb32.net (Under photography, then select a team)

I plan on getting the D200 soon so it'll make the lens all the more useful...I also want to get the 2x teleconverter for day games...


----------



## pmad (May 9, 2008)

Kenny32,
cool pictures
Shibby,you are right,its look that the sigma is pretty good.:thumbup:


----------



## pmad (May 9, 2008)

now I'm shooting with nikkor 55-200 vr,and I just dont know,is there a big 
difference between these two lenses.


----------



## Shibby! (May 9, 2008)

There is a difference in sharpness and build quality, but it all depends on what you need.  I have two "L" lenses, the 24-70 2.8, and the 70-200 2.8.  I use them because I take them where I want them to hold up.  They are always in a backpack sledding, dirt biking, and on my motorcycles and hiking.  They have to survive lots of vibration and me falling on them when I fall of.

I also have a 10-22 EF-S lens which is not the L build construction, but it's one of my favorite lenses and the quality and IQ is still quite impressive.

With anything in life, you have to consider your needs and wants.  If you need it, save up, if you want it, and don't need it, then consider the alternatives.

For sports you will want F2.8 for sure.


----------



## D-50 (May 9, 2008)

I use the Sigma 70-200 for Nikon and love it. Yeah I would prefer to have the Nikon 70-200 but its about double the price.  The sigma is very sharp and I would reccomend it to anyone.


----------



## Fate (May 9, 2008)

i would (and did in the end) save up and get the nikon version.. its SWEET


----------



## Heck (May 9, 2008)

I was gonna go with the sigma but went with the Nikon at the last second for fear of making a mistake and not getting the very best. If I had more time and made a effort I would see about renting both and test them out. But that may not be possible. Oh yeah I love the Nikon but I never shot with the sigma so I will never know and I won't want to know now! lol.


----------



## pmad (May 13, 2008)

Thanks everybody ,
I decide to get the nikkor 70-200 vr,but now I can't find it.It SOLD OUT everywhere.:x


----------



## DigiJay (May 13, 2008)

I've got a D200 with the Sigma 70-200 and 2X teleconverter.. just picked it up This weekend.. I haven't had much chance to test it out but I'll see if I can give oyu some examples of sports shots


----------



## Hooligan Dan (May 13, 2008)

For about $150 more than the sigma you can get the Nikon 80-200 AF-D. It's what I use. You get all the quality of the Nikon name and Nikon 70-200VR but for a boatload less cash. The 80-200 is a little slower focus than the VR, but not enough that you're gonna know the difference.

Here's some photos I've taken with m,ine on my D300. Sorry for the quality but these are hotlinked from my newspapers website so the quality just isn't there. They are also edited for newsprint so the levels are notmally lighter then they should be.


----------

